# Euramobil @ Oaktree - loads of 'em



## Rapide561

Blimey

There are loads of new Euramobil vans at Oaktree - including the sexy looking Integra! Is Oaktree a Eura main dealer now?

www.omcmotorhomes.com

Russell


----------



## duxdeluxe

It me or is the link to the MH's for sale slow/non existent????? can't see what they have to offer......

Works now - just piggin' slow.... almost didn't bother. The rest of the internerd works Ok, just this link didn't for me. Cheers below for confirming it's OK


----------



## gnscloz

no appears to be opening easy, cert some nice vans on there


----------



## karlb

working ok here


----------



## b16duv

Good vans, Euramobil, but these don't look like 2009 models to me - more like 2007/8. Prices are way below list for 2009 models.

Is it ok for dealers to say 2009 models if they're not (and I'm not saying they're not)?

David


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

b16duv said:


> Is it ok for dealers to say 2009 models if they're not (and I'm not saying they're not)?
> David


Very debatable point that, what is your answer to this possibility.

Chassis/cab made in December *2007*, delivered to UK January *2008*, stockpiled and delivered to converter in September 2008, completed to *current 2009 spec* and *delivered* to distributor in December *2008.*

Sold and first registered in February *2009*...........................

It can happen.


----------



## b16duv

Debate's what it is about, Peter!

I think that, in your example, the age of the components is less (But not ir)relevant than the 'model year' of the finished van.

Your example is fairly clearly referring to a 2009 van "completed to current 2009 spec"

But wind all the dates back 1 year and if the van is still at the dealers in January 2009 (been there for a year), does that make it a 2009 van or a 2008 van?

I was offered some Euramobil profilas for my hire fleet at Peterboro show and they were being sold as 2008 models and were dearer than the prices of the profilas at Oaktree - hence the question about the true age of the vans and how they are described.

I don't have an axe to grind, just interested in the 'niceties' of how things are advertised.

Bit like Fiat offering panda for £4995 on the scrappage deal, when that price only applies to yellow cars, and sorry, that would have to be a factory order? Not what the ad says on the telly.

David


----------



## sersol

I think you will find that some of the "Integra's" may have been built in 2005/2006,still a great buy at the price they had them at the show,if they had have the correct layout on a "tag" I would have brought one.Even built in "05" FAR better quality that most "British" vans built in "09".
Gary


----------



## Waleem

Be VERY careful ! Please search on previous threads about Oaktree before dealing with them. Forewarned is forearmed...... :evil:


----------



## Rapide561

*Eura*

Hi

It is clear that the "2.8" Fiat models are older - they are pre registered. I just wondered how so many RHD vans from Euramobil could end up at Oaktree. I think there are only a couple of Eura dealers in the UK.

Russell


----------



## b16duv

*Re: Eura*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> It is clear that the "2.8" Fiat models are older - they are pre registered. I just wondered how so many RHD vans from Euramobil could end up at Oaktree. I think there are only a couple of Eura dealers in the UK.
> 
> Russell


Could it be something to do with Brownhills?

They took over Westcroft at Cannock, who were the Euramobil agent in the UK. Brownhills then dropped Euramobil (or were dropped by Euramobil?) - who knows?

Bit like the situation with Niesmann & Bischoff - Brownhills ordered a number of Artos to UK spec, they are now available from at least 3 dealers in the uk at reduced prices.

So, are these vans ones originally ordered by Brownhills and built in good faith?

David


----------



## rosina

*Eura Mobils at Oak Tree*

David, I think you may be correct with the Brownhills link. 
I bought an Integra from them at Cannock that had been in stock for a while, they were perfectly honest regarding the age of the van however. There were still others there for sale at the time many, like mine, were finished to a Brownhills UK spec.
Eura Mobils have there conversion year on the nameplate just inside the habitation door. This is, however, the Eura Mobil date, I found out later from Merc just when the chassis had been made. The chassis guarantee is based upon this date!! I did have a problem in this area and I must say that the Merc agents were very good and carried out the work FOC even though the Merc guarantee had actually expired.

Colin


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Looking at the stock list there are also some 2009 Swifts on there and as far as I am aware Oaktree are not apppointed dealers.

Nothing sinister, I think they just bought a load of vans from someone who was short of money in a cash deal.

Just my thoughts

Peter


----------



## weaver

We were at Oaktree on Tuesday when an order of 8 motorhomes arrived/were on the way. They drive them down from the factory. So those were definitely new stock. They had loads more, good value and good part exchange deal, but we didn't buy because the ones we liked didn't have hekis, although the engine tended to be slightly higher spec and many of the vans had extras added.

We bought from Webbs at Reading in the end, who said the firm had bought the vans in bulk and therefore also at favourable rates. A 2008 model with heki, but everyone was very obliging and it is closer to home.

Happy travelling
Louise


----------



## gromett

Had a quick look to see a rough value for mine as I may be getting rid soon.
Confusing http://users.autoexposure.co.uk/omcmotorhomes/search.cfm

I have a 770HS 05

They have 2 x 770HS both at £44,995
One is an 07 LHD
The other is a 08 RHD 
I would have though a new RHD would fetch more than the old LHD one?

Also looks like I won't get much for my 05 model 

Karl


----------



## gromett

Sorry, another question,
If a dealer was to sell mine at £44,995 what am I likely to get for it? rough figure obviously.

Karl


----------



## RichardnGill

Good value for money most of the Euro's they have in.

Could be tempted on one of the new 810 or 820, but got on cash    


Richard...


----------



## weaver

Our 05 Trigano Tribute was valued at less than £15000 in the trade book. We were offered £18000 by various dealers in part exchange for a new motorhome (mostly 08 models) Oaktree upped this to £20000 after making some phonecalls and said they had already had an offer on it, hence the generous offer. 

We bought from Webbs in the end as the van there had a heki. 4 years devaluation on our Tribute was £7000 as we bought it for £25000 - not counting all the extras we have spent on it over the years. A costly business!

Louise


----------



## RichardnGill

I would be very happy with 7K devaluation over 4 years. 

If the deal was better from Oaktree you could easily have had a Heki fitted with the savings?


Richard...


----------



## weaver

A bit hesitant about having a hole cut in the roof and also we very much liked Webbs approach to sales, whereas the salesman at Oaktree wasn't really much help. Only a personal opinion, but other postings on the forum seem to confirm this. He seemed more interested in selling than finding us the van we wanted. Webbs included an awning and electric points in the end and we are feeling very happy and safe with them. We were told they always do their best to get it right, but don't always manage it. When something does go wrong they do their utmost to reduce the amount of aggravation it causes. You can't get more honest than that!

Louise


----------



## gromett

Bought mine for £45K 3 years ago. At the 10% per year devaluation it would make it worth £32K I am sure it is worth more than that?

Karl


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

gromett said:


> Bought mine for £45K 3 years ago. At the 10% per year devaluation it would make it worth £32K I am sure it is worth more than that?
> 
> Karl


Karl,

There is an article on depreciation in this months WMC. In it the 'rule of thumb' is given as 20% devaluation in the first year and 10% per year thereafter. So your calculation is correct if you bought a used van but if it was new the figure should be £29K.

However there were two things the article didn't mention.

The first is whether the starting point for calculation is the van's list price or the discounted price that the customer actually paid?

As an example my van listed at £42K a year ago. I purchased it for £37K. 20% off those figures gives gives £34K and £30K. Now I doubt anyone will offer me £3K under the price I bought it for a year ago, so I guess the list price means nothing.

The second is that from my research the 'rule of thumb' only gets you to the forecourt price of the van. A dealer will want a £5/6K margin to cover stocking costs, PX, VAT and a discount on selling - oh and a bit of profit. So that initial 20% drop becomes a 30% drop if you're selling to a dealer for cash. If you're selling privately you might be able to reduce the first year's loss to 22 or 23%.

So taking my van mentioned above, the £30K value is it's forecourt sticker price. A dealer will want £5/6K margin, so I'll get about £25K. I can confirm these figures because only 2 weeks ago I was offered £25K by a respected dealer (who shall be nameless) and he kindly increased the offer to £26K after 'discussion'. That would mean £12K loss to me in just under a year, or 30%.

Part exchanging is a can of worms because you might get offered a better PX value by the dealer, but he'll only be giving you what sounds like a good price to keep you sweet on the deal. That additional money will be knocked off any discount he might be persuaded to give you on the van you intend to purchase.

SDA


----------



## weaver

When we were looking, it was a case of " This is the price in the book" ie Just over 14000. Then one dealer said - "I know I can sell a Tribute quickly so I'll give you £18000 on a £28000 van with little mileage. This then became the norm for Purchase of a new van, with a few doubtful looks from the salespeople and saying they couldn't offer any extras on that. In the end they have added an awning and further electric sockets to our new Eura Mobil. My comment to the salesmen was: "I really just want to know how much I have to pay". (That, to me, is the issue)

Louise


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

With all this talk of Euramobils I've had a look at their website and what's on offer at Oaktree.

Wearing my brand new Grumps helmet I studied their layouts for what might suit us in a few years when we have a granchild to take away. Immediately the Profila range attracted my attention as it was on a Transit base. Looking through the models the best one was undoubtedly the 685VB. Sleeps six, seats six, two bunks across the back, rectangular seperate shower (none of your circular ones for stick insects), L shaped kitchen, full dinette. Great.

Then I downloaded their 2009 catalogue and there's no 685VB in there. Instead there's a 675VB but it has the two bunks on the nearside, a circular shower (ugh), still looks like an L shaped kitchen but the lounge is also L shaped so I'm not sure you can seat six still. Doh!

Oaktree don't have either model anyway.

Anyone got a 685VB they won't want in a year or so?

SDA


----------

